
Golang and why it matters - signa11
https://medium.com/@jamesotoole/golang-and-why-it-matters-1710b3af96f7#.x5w90jhxz
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10899576](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10899576)

